# Puesta en marcha de máquina de trefilación



## miguel tiznado (Jul 14, 2006)

porfavor necesito que me ayuden con la siguente situación: estamos en la puesta en marcha de un par de maquinas de trefilación fina, (diámetro 0,18 mm) con dos drive de corriente continua. el problema principal es que no podemos enlazar las velocidades del motor maestro (25kw) que corresponde al cuerpo de trefilación, con el motor del bobinado (el que recoge el material trefilado) 10 kw. el ajuste de velocidad entre ambos equipos lo realizamos por tensión de linea a travez de un potenciometro que está conectado a un brazo dancer. obviamente no nos a resulatado como esperabamos, ya que no se logra que el drive del bobinado mantenga una velocidad estable cortando en ocaciones de inmediato el alambre, y digo en ocaciones porque en otras hemos logrado trefilar casi bobinas completas. La verdad es que ya no sabemos a que echarle la culpa, que cosa nos puede estar fallando, a todo esto los equipos de control (drive) son nuevos.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 16, 2006)

Haz intentado hacer un control de lazo cerrado para controlar la velocidad de respuesta del dancer?, esa es la unica manera de poder controlar la velocidad de enrrollado del sistema que recoge el trefilado, por que a medida que va creciendo el rollo este va a incrementar su velocidad tangencial(es decir va a jalar mas material) y esto es lo que ocasiona que se rompa el alambre. intenta usando un control PID .

Saludos


----------



## icarus (Jul 16, 2006)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:
			
		

> Haz intentado hacer un control de lazo cerrado para controlar la velocidad de respuesta del dancer?, esa es la unica manera de poder controlar la velocidad de enrrollado del sistema que recoge el trefilado, por que a medida que va creciendo el rollo este va a incrementar su velocidad tangencial(es decir va a jalar mas material) y esto es lo que ocasiona que se rompa el alambre. intenta usando un control PID .
> 
> Saludos



Es cierto deberias de reducir la velocidad  a medida que se va enrrollando ,no de mantener la velocidad constante,ya que cuando se enrrola mas alambre aumenta el radio (y en concecuencia el torque) ;el cable se tensiona y se rompe.


----------



## miguel tiznado (Jul 20, 2006)

icarus dijo:
			
		

> Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  Ya hemos trabajado en el control PID y no hemos tenido resultados, les recuerdo que los equipos de control son nuevos, es decir, no hay fallas en los equipos, solo se trata de poder enlazar las velocidades. A todo esto les comento que yo no soy técnico en esto, solo les trasmito lo que me dice mi experiencia por los años que llevo a cargo de la planta de producción, por lo tanto no soy yo el que está en la puesta en marcha, hay técnicos externos, que no son pocos los que han tratado de hacer funcionar nuestra máquina con estos equipos modernos pero aùn así no han podido. Siempre se llegan a donde mismo, logran poner en marcha la máquina, esta acelera e incluso a podido trabajar en mas de una oportunidad por varios minutos sin cortarse, pero el brazo dancer siempre oscilando hasta llegado un minuto en que se corta. Tengo entendido que existen un par de formas mas de enlazar las velocidades, nosotros por ejemplo tenemos un potenciometro en el brazo dancer que envia la referncia al variador del bobinado para que este absorva las diferencia de velocidades entre el motor maestro y el del bobinado que sería el esclavo. Pero me han comentado además que se podría tomar como referencia la velocidad final de la linea con un tacómetro, o usar celdas de carga que la verdad eso lo desconsco totalmente. Ahora abusando de su paciencia, otra consulta que corriente es aconsejable para trabajar en la industria, corriente alterna o corriente continua. 

 saludos y gracias.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 20, 2006)

Bueno ya que quieres una recomendación:
lo que puedo decir es lo siguiente, hoy en días los variadores de frecuencia para motores de cooriente alterna trifásicos han demostrado ser mucho más eficientes para este tipo de aplicaciones ya que con con el control vectorial se puede tener un buen manejo del sistema,
se me me hace extraño que el control PID no funcione, ya que en mi caso, donde yo trabajo muchas aplicaciones se han hecho con este sistema, enrrolladores de hilo, alamabre entre otros ,lo importante es que el dancer varié la velocidad del motor que recibe el alambre del trefilador.

Creeme esto funciona ya que trabajo con una empresa que vende variadores de frecuencia, y yo me encargo en parte de hacer estos arranques cuando el cliente requiere aplicaciones con cierto grado de dificultad.


----------



## miguel tiznado (Jul 20, 2006)

Entonces podría ser un problema de tipo mecánico?, pero es que lo hemos revisado muchas veces y no hay ningún problema aparente, todo funciona correctamente. por eso culpamos a los controladores. Y como alternativa entonces se podría cambiar el motor del bobinado con su correspondiente driver a corriente alterna para lograr un mejor control como me has dado a entender, pero sin cambiar el motor y controlador del cuerpo de trefilación que seguiría siendo de continua. Se pueden enlazar los dos equipos siendo de corrientes distintas. (alterna - continua). seguiriamos usando el potenciometro para igualar las velocidades o habría que usar otro método. que nos recomiendan.
saludos..


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 20, 2006)

Si puedes mandar un esquema de como esta configurado el dancer al enrrollador de alambre podría ayudar, ademas de saber como está acoplado!

Saludos


----------



## Arturito (Jul 23, 2006)

Hola, como dice Eduardo, tendrias que poner un esquema de la maquina con sus motores y variadores, cual empieza a girar primero que se supone hay una tiradora que comienza el ciclo.
yo trabaje haciendo mantenimiento electronico en una planta que aun visito, tenia 5 trafiladoras, cuatro de elles eran de un sistema de aislacion de cobre de 0.4mm de diametro y funcionaba a 120 km por hora.  Lo que ustedes hacen es mas fino, pero si nos das una idea general tal vez podriamos ayudarte. Estas funcionaban con variadores de cc dos nacionales y dos alemanas siemens, pero las dos eran iguales. saludos


----------



## alfonsor (Ene 2, 2007)

Hola, yo no soy experto en este tema, pero sé que existen soluciones de control específicas para el control de la tensión mecánica en las bobinas, para garantizar un tiro constante durante todo el bobinado o desbobinado, en la empresa en que trabajo se desbobina mucho film de polietileno y utilizamos controladores específicos Merobel (www.merobel.com ), el distribuidor en España es Mecánica Moderna (www.mecmod.com ), pueden gobernar tanto variadores de frecuencia o servos como frenos o embragues comandados por voltaje analógico, en nuestro caso lo han hecho con convertidores de frecuencia. Saludos


----------

